# Salvage Logging



## gvwp (Mar 11, 2013)

Got out on the home place this weekend and did some salvage logging. Got a nice large Hackberry which was split up on the bottom and leaning in another tree. Was a BEAR to get the tree on the ground. 

Then I worked on old Grand Daddy hard Maple! I have admired this tree for years. It hung out over a large steep hill and seemed to have survived from the dinosaur age. We used to swing on grapevines from this tree when I was a kid. VERY large old growth tree. I was saddened when I was walking through the woods the other day and it had fallen although I am not surprised. I can't image how all that weight hung out over that ravine for so many years. I cut into the tops of the tree this weekend and what did I find? Super curl! Its a beauty! I was only able to get the top log cut out this weekend but WOW. Some really nice curly hard Maple and this was only the top of the tree. I estimate 1500bf in this tree. Its huge and will hopefully yield some really nice wood in the butt log. 

Then moved on to a couple lightning struck huge Poplars. The first Poplar was around 34" and had been struck several years ago. I watched it closely and last summer it really started to go down hill. It would have died this summer so I took it down. Should still yield good lumber on one side. Next to it was a 43" Poplar which had been hit but not quite as bad. With its size I decided to take it down as well. Should yield a lot of crystal clear lumber. 

Hackberry 

[attachment=20376]
[attachment=20380]
[attachment=20381]

Grand Dad hard Maple

[attachment=20382]
[attachment=20383]
[attachment=20384]

Large Poplar Salvage

[attachment=20385]
[attachment=20386]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 11, 2013)

Great looking logs and yeah the curl is tight and just awesome.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

Man that curl is better than burl to me. I wish we had hard maple here but only in yards and we got a forest of old growth Bigtooth Maples near the hill country called Lost Maples State nature Area that the state protects because no one knows how or why these maples naturally occur so far from any other maple forests. I don't think I can get in there and steal any though - they are well protected. 

Nice finds there David. If you sell any of that maple I'd love to have some 4/4 and 8/4 lumber and boards from it.


----------



## gvwp (Mar 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Man that curl is better than burl to me. I wish we had hard maple here but only in yards and we got a forest of old growth Bigtooth Maples near the hill country called Lost Maples State nature Area that the state protects because no one knows how or why these maples naturally occur so far from any other maple forests. I don't think I can get in there and steal any though - they are well protected.
> 
> Nice finds there David. If you sell any of that maple I'd love to have some 4/4 and 8/4 lumber and boards from it.



I'm wanting to make some gunstock from it. My dad us to make flint lock rifles. One of which won a national competition back in the day. I would love to have a gun made from this wood. It all makes it more special when it comes from the home place and I can tell this tree is going to yield some super stuff. I'll dry the lumber so it will be a few months before its ready but I will get it all out and down to the mill over the next couple months. I'm going to post a few bowl blanks in the for sale section from the top log later. They are nice!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

That's a nice use for it. If you ever get any curly maple lumber please keep me in mind. I only have a dozen or so boards left. This is the last of my stash from a trade i did years ago . . . . 

[attachment=20394]


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Man that curl is better than burl to me. I wish we had hard maple here but only in yards and we got a forest of old growth Bigtooth Maples near the hill country called Lost Maples State nature Area that the state protects because no one knows how or why these maples naturally occur so far from any other maple forests. I don't think I can get in there and steal any though - they are well protected.
> 
> Nice finds there David. If you sell any of that maple I'd love to have some 4/4 and 8/4 lumber and boards from it.



So I guess this sort of answers my question for me. I was trying to explain to somone last night about how much I loved this site and that whats "common" to someone in say Texas is not whats "common" to someone like me in NH...

Note to self Kevin has a weekness for figured Maple and it's in limited supply in Texas... Guees I'll be brushing up on my native trees by geogrpahic region knowledge.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 11, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Man that curl is better than burl to me. I wish we had hard maple here but only in yards and we got a forest of old growth Bigtooth Maples near the hill country called Lost Maples State nature Area that the state protects because no one knows how or why these maples naturally occur so far from any other maple forests. I don't think I can get in there and steal any though - they are well protected.
> ...



Plenty of interesting types of maples in NH. Maybe we should gang up on those Texas boys.

Right now our trees are a bit busy making delicious syrup which everyone knows that NH Maple Syrup is the best in the world...


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 11, 2013)

healeydays said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin said:
> ...



No kidding I can't walk 5 ft with out tripping over a red maple in my neighbor hood. I've tapped 5-6 trees for some home brew!!!! Sugarin season is here.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

healeydays said:


> ....
> Right now our trees are a bit busy making delicious syrup which everyone knows that NH Maple Syrup is the best in the world...



I have traded wood for maple syrup in the past no kidding. One of the members on WWT who lives in Ohio sent me some a few years ago but I am out of real Yankee maple syrup at the present time. Since I'm diabetic I can't have much of it and not very often but I still splurge on occasion. maple syrup on scratch built flap jacks is one of my favorite things to eat. 
I guess we have thoroughly and officially jacked David's thread now. And damn I am hungry. I'll be checking the Trade section to see if any jugs of maple syrup for FBE offers appear there. Hint hint.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 11, 2013)

Adrian,

Since you brought up a swap of NH finest for Texas finest, you can have 1st trade here. It's not as if my wife of son would let any of that maple elixir out of the house anyways. But when that home brew is ready, maybe I'll meet you in Manchester on my way home from work...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

healeydays said:


> ...It's not as if my wife of son would let any of that maple elixir out of the house anyways. ....



I've always wanted to try walleye.


----------



## healeydays (Mar 11, 2013)

Walleye? Wrong state on that one...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

What else are you New Hampshirans (what are people from NH called?) known for that we can't get here? Besides deadly winters.


----------



## drycreek (Mar 11, 2013)

> What else are you New Hampshirans (what are people from NH called?) known for that we can't get here? Besides deadly winters.



Yankees!:teethlaugh:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2013)

drycreek said:


> > What else are you New Hampshirans (what are people from NH called?) known for that we can't get here? Besides deadly winters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yankees!:teethlaugh:



Trust me we have plenty of them here. Heck we have 3rd generation black taggers by now. Some of them have even been assimilated. One of my best friends is from upstate NY and he sounds like he was raised by a NASCAR driver but his mom (and late dad) sound like they just got here. But when they'd go visit relatives in NY they would tell them they sounded hick. Trust me they did not sound hick they still cannot pronounce many of their phonetics properly just the same as most Yankees.


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 11, 2013)

O boy, Cut those things up. Cant wait to see the maple. 

:csnut:


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 11, 2013)

Kevin said:


> What else are you New Hampshirans (what are people from NH called?) known for that we can't get here? Besides deadly winters.



We are called New Hampshirites

Well Maple Syrup

Fresh off the dock Lobster 

Great Skiing

and NO sales tax

lol

And after I know what I get from my harvest I will probably take you up on that FBE for liquid gold offer.


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 12, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> I was trying to explain to somone last night... that whats "common" to someone in say Texas is not whats "common" to someone like me in NH..



Just the other day Kevin told me to pick up some downed honeylocust crotches because they are rare. Rare in Texas maybe, but not here. I walked my property and noticed I have 4 or 5 large honeylocusts and they all have a big crotch. I'll post some pics for you later Kevin. Gary


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 12, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to explain to somone last night... that whats "common" to someone in say Texas is not whats "common" to someone like me in NH..
> ...



See thats good to know, because they can be pretty prolific from Georgia up here to NEw England


----------



## healeydays (Mar 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> What else are you New Hampshirans (what are people from NH called?) known for that we can't get here? Besides deadly winters.



Lobsta... 
The start of the Presidential cattle-call...
2 NASCAR races


----------



## healeydays (Mar 12, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > What else are you New Hampshirans (what are people from NH called?) known for that we can't get here? Besides deadly winters.
> ...



You forgot no INCOME TAX either


----------



## healeydays (Mar 12, 2013)

drycreek said:


> > What else are you New Hampshirans (what are people from NH called?) known for that we can't get here? Besides deadly winters.
> 
> 
> 
> Yankees!:teethlaugh:



NEVER!!! Red Sox all the way...


----------



## jimmyjames (Mar 12, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > I was trying to explain to somone last night... that whats "common" to someone in say Texas is not whats "common" to someone like me in NH..
> ...



No kidding, honey locusts grow here like weeds....


----------

